# The Amazing American City Thread



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Post all your incredible photos of U.S. cities here! Oh and for the record, none of these are my pics. 

*New York City*











*Chicago*








*Boston*









*
San Francisco*







*Baltimore*




*Philadelphia*


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

That Philly pic look old, I dont see Liberty Tower at all??


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Some really beautiful pictures. That night time air shot of Chicago is fantastic.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Amazing......


>


----------



## MotorCity (Mar 23, 2006)

These cities are tops on the pollution chart.


----------



## apbest (Apr 22, 2006)

Detroit
I dont take credit for any of these pictures


----------



## nath05 (Mar 19, 2006)

Chicago kicks ass :cheers:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

America, f*ck yeah!


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ ditto


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I love this one


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

apbest said:


>


I was going to post that picture too for Detroit!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

*Miami...*

add probally 150 new skyscrapers to this pic in the next few years.


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

America's Largest Cities (population stats from emporis)

1.) New York City, New York - Pop. 8,143,197 - Metro. 21,903,623









2.) Los Angeles, California - Pop. 3,845,541 - Metro. 17,629,607









3.) Chicago, Illinois - Pop. 2,862,244 - Metro. 9,661,840









4.) Houston, Texas - Pop. 2,012,626 - Metro. 5,380,661









5.) Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - Pop. 1,463,281 - Metro. 5,976,485









6.) Phoenix, Arizona - Pop. 1,418,041 - Metro. 3,865,077









7.) San Diego, California - Pop. 1,263,756 - Metro. 2,933,462









8.) San Antonio, Texas - Pop. 1,214,725 - Metro. 1,889,797









9.) Dallas, Texas - Pop. 1,208,318 - Metro. 6,054,467









10.) San Jose, California - Pop. 944,857 - Metro. 7,168,176









11.) Detroit, Michigan - Pop. 900,198 - Metro. 5,428,000









12.) Indianapolis, Indiana - Pop. 784,242 - Metro. 1,958,453









13.) Jacksonville, Florida - Pop. 777,704 - Metro. 1,321,939









14.) San Francisco, California - Pop. 739,426 - Metro. 7,168,176









15.) Columbus, Ohio - Pop. 730,008 - Metro. 1,936,351









16.) Louisville, Kentucky - Pop. 699,827 - Metro. 1,342,918









17.) Austin, Texas - Pop. 681,804 - Metro. 1,452,529









18.) Memphis, Tennessee - Pop. 671,929 - Metro. 1,260,905









19.) Baltimore, Maryland - Pop. 635,815 - Metro. 8,125,656









20.) Fort Worth, Texas - Pop. 603,337 - Metro. 6,054,467


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

^nice list!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

This thread is gonna end up hurting even my high-speed modem.


----------



## Pilliod Njaim (Feb 23, 2006)

*Toledo*: 315,000 (central city), 825,000 (metro w/Michigan suburbs)


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

You just _had_ to pick the Chicago pic with snow, didn't you?? lol.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I never new Philly has such amazing residential density. Even if that picture is old, I would assume it still looks like that, right?

Also, the very first NYC pic, as well as the Chicago pano looking east with the United Center in the foreground that RP1 posted, both blew me away!

The US may be famous for its autocentric planning, but our great cities can stack up with any country in the world. The variety in this country is simply unsurpassed!


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

LA. is usually underrepresented here....here are some pics from our beautiful city:












































































Westsidelife said:


>


----------



## MVBergy24 (Jun 18, 2005)

*A few more of Minneapolis*










taken by Flash 






















































:cheers:


----------



## MVBergy24 (Jun 18, 2005)

*St. Paul*

not taken by me


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle Washington*


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Cleveland


















Cincinnati:


















Columbus


















Buckeye Stadium, seats 100,000. :cheers:


----------



## Nameless (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep them coming.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

It's other world...:eek2:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

ReddAlert: the last San Francisco picture in the first post is actually of Baltimore's inner harbor.


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

^^ lolz, he wrote Baltimore, silly.

Holy shit @ NY pics. From now on, I think I'm going to spell Manhattan D-O-M-I-N-A-T-I-O-N. And this is coming from the world's biggest outerborough booster.

The Boston pano is absolutely beautiful, too.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*LA*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Boston*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Philly*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*DC*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*NY*


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

cool, keepin it going guys!

San Fran






Chicago (I forget if I posted these)


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

yup, I did...oh well, you can see them again!

L.A.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

nice sets!!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2006)

Kansas City, Mo. I do not take any responsibility in taking these photos. Visit the site for more pitcures and other cities.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nameless (Jul 8, 2004)

top


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle Washington*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

cool!


----------



## wheelingman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am really enjoying seeing those pictures.


----------



## mudvayneimn (Dec 8, 2006)

Louisville, Kentucky 

Skyline at night








Largest annual firework show in North America, Thunder over Louisville.








Skyline from Indiana








Possible Future








E.ON US Building at night


----------



## USAPatriot (Jul 19, 2006)

Seattle, WA.








Bellevue, WA. 








Spokane, WA.








Tacoma, WA.


----------

